# Whats in your saddle bag? What all do you carry with you?



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

I am new to road biking. I just ordered my first bike... finally after months of holding back I finally pulled the trigger on a Scott S10. I have been mountain biking for some time... but when it comes to roadie stuff I am a total newbie.

So basicly, I am trying to figure out EXACTLY what I should keep with me on a road bike and where to store it? My goal is to begin doing 50-70 mile rides a couple times a week.

I am good on things like carrying cash, ID, phone, energy bars/gel, and H20. and I have a bike multi-tool from mountain biking. I have a crank brothers pump which is pretty compact, but I am not sure its good for high PSI road bikes or how long it would take to inflate a tire with it.

*So what do you carry with you??* Specific product recommendations are good. 
*Where do you keep each item (i.e. frame bag, saddle bag, jersey pocket)??*

Things I am trying to figure out:
What kind of pump is best?
How many tubes/ patch kits to carry?
Do you carry a tire?


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

I keep all of these in my saddle bag: spare tube, tire lever, patch kit, and cell phone and a 10 dollar bill in a ziploc bag.

It gets tight.

I might also start to carry around a CO2 cartridge in their.

BTW, make sure you can fit all the things you need in your saddle bag before you buy it, also make sure you can open it easily when its attached to your bike.


----------



## Jamisrider321 (Oct 15, 2008)

In my Saddle bag:extra tube, multi tool w/ allen wrench, tire lever, few bucks, and a tiny first aid kit. 

In my Jersey: Phone, ID, and an energy bar.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

The bike carries it's crap: (1) tube, (3) co2s, patch kit, small multi tool & (2) tire levers

I carry my crap on me; cell, $$, IDs, gels, food, ect.


----------



## Jamisrider321 (Oct 15, 2008)

urnicus said:


> Things I am trying to figure out:
> What kind of pump is best?
> How many tubes/ patch kits to carry?
> *Do you carry a tire*?


I have seen some people put tires in their extra water bottle cage, but normally i dont carry a tire.


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

> I am not sure its good for high PSI road bikes or how long it would take to inflate a tire with it.


Unless you want to carry a floor pump with you, its going to take a while to get the the right PSI. CO2 cartridges are a heck of a lot faster.

And I would definitely bring a spare tube with you, don't want to be 50 miles from your house in the middle of no where with a flat and have to walk back.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

In my saddlebag:

laminated copy of my health insurance card
1-2 tubes
1-2 CO2 cartridges
Mini tool (Topeak Mini 6)
2 tire levers (make sure you get ones that let you hook them onto the spokes)
Innovations Air Chuck CO2 pump
1 individually wrapped handi-wipe (alcohol-based gets ride of grease)

I usually put my keys in my saddle bag, and I carry my money, ID and food in my jersey pockets. I don't carry a cell phone. I also have a Topeak RoadMaster frame pump that I have on my bike 80% of the time when I'm riding; always on long rides.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

In my saddlebag:
spare tube, levers w/patches, small multitool, co2's and cell phone.

On me:
road id, gus/gels.

Just remember that the best way to avoid a flat is to check the pressure every time before you ride. Road tires loose pressure very quickly.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

1 tube
2 CO2
1 inflator
1 patch kit (self adhesive)
2 tire levers (just in case, I try to never use them)
1 Multitool (with chain tool)
1 Presta adapter 
1 Chain Connex type link
5$

Cut off the toe end of some old cotton socks and put your multitool in one and your tube in the other. This keeps the two from rubbing directly on one another and any problems that would result from that. They make a handy wipe in a pinch too. Make sure your tube has been pre-talced by putting it in a zip log bag with some talc (baby powder) and shaking it up. Don't remove the rubber band from the tube, it will cover itself with talc even when folded. Remove the tube from the zip lock bag before packing. I keep the money in an old 35mm film canister and the presta adapter and the chain link in another. You could probably stick some self adhesive patches in there too. Those canisters are becoming scarce however. Finally, I wrap one of these around the seat bag so I can attach "found" goodies or my jacket.








They are light,cheap, and effective and can be found at most "big box" stores.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

In a small bag under the saddle: 2 tire levers, spare tube, two gas cylinders, inflator, small minitool. In a flat bag in jersey center pocket: ID, spare insurance card, chain tool, 9 & 10 speed connex links, cash and loose change. Gels in left jersey pocket (I'm left handed), cell phone and energy bar for midride stop on the right. Repitition has its benefits, I just check the feel of each pocket when I'm heading out and, if all in place, I'm good to go.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Saddle bag (road bike)
• 1-2 spare tubes (depending on ride)
• 2-3 16oz threaded CO2 canisters (depending on ride)
• CO2 inflator - head only (Innovations Proflate, I think. It does both Presta and Schrader and has trigger switch so you can inflate in stages to seat the tube without popping it also can partially inflate slow leaks to get you home.)
• 2 Park plastic tire irons
• multitool (with just the essentials for my bike 4,5,6mm hex and phillips screw driver)
• Patch kit (Park thumbnail one)
• 2 tire boots (Park TB-1 I think)
• Presta to Schrader valve adaptor, (just in case the local gas station is the only option left)
• Cash (in saddle bag, and $50 hidden otherwise on bike)
• house key

Saddle bag (fixed)
• 1-2 tubes (depending on ride)
• 2 Park plastic tire irons
• multitool (with just the essentials for my bike 5,6mm hex, flat screw driver for chain ml and cut down 13mm offset brake wrench)
• "Peanut butter" wrench
• Patch kit (Park thumbnail one)
• 2 tire boots (Park TB-1 I think)
• Presta to Schrader valve adaptor, (just in case the local gas station is the only option left)
• Cash (in saddle bag, and $50 hidden otherwise on bike)
• house key
• rear light

On Frame (fixed)
•frame pump
•head light

Carry
•Road ID bracelet
•iphone (cell phone and mapping)
•creditcard and cash
•food and drink


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I carry the usual that most carry:
2 tubes
tire levers
pump
energy bar
wallet
cash (by the way, this is used in case you get a nasty cut in the tire - wrap it around the tube so you don't get more flats on the way home)
phone
allen wrench set

I also carry a few other things:
About 4 wet wipes in a baggie for many reasons such as cleaning your hands, an in caseo of an emergency
Tylenol - for those long rides on hot days - I always seem to get a headache when it's real hot
Gatorade mix, although I also carry a bottle of gatorade in my bottle holder


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

Peanya said:


> Tylenol - for those long rides on hot days - I always seem to get a headache when it's real hot


That would be because you are getting dehydrated, water usually helps, or something with electrolytes like Gatorade or Pedialyte.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Miiles said:


> That would be because you are getting dehydrated, water usually helps, or something with electrolytes like Gatorade or Pedialyte.


I drink plenty, more than most I've seen. I usually drink a Gatorade before I ride, and later on in the ride in addition to plenty of water. 
My guess is I drink about 40 to 60 ounces of water on a 32 mile ride - based on that my camelbak has a 100 oz resevior.


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

• 2 spares tubes
• patch kit 
• CO2 cartridge and pump 
• 2 pedro's tire levers 
• topeak mini 18 (with chain tool included)
• cash (3singles, 1five dollar bill and a 1.50 in change)
• Presta to Schrader valve adaptor, 
• cliff bar
• and crank brothers power pump (http://www.rei.com/product/638599) works good just takes lots of strokes (back up just in case i get a second flat)
• Transit Pass
• Wallet 

joe


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Pack: spare tube, 2xco2, tyre lever
Back Right Pocket: In ziplock I put some cash, credit card, license, some paper towels and my cell phone
Back Left Pocket: food!
Back Center: water bottle if long day


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Going light*



urnicus said:


> So basicly, I am trying to figure out EXACTLY what I should keep with me on a road bike and where to store it? My goal is to begin doing 50-70 mile rides a couple times a week.


What you need is a combination of your skills, the quality of your equipment, the quality of your maintenance, and the quality of your roads. I carry one tube, some instant patches, a 5 mm allen wrench, 2 tire irons, and have a notch filed in my house key to work as a spoke wrench. All of this (except the house key) goes in a small seat pack, wrapped in a bandana to keep the noise down and to serve as a rag should the need arise.

Over a lot of miles and a lot of years, I've never been stranded. I've never had a chain fail, nor have I ever had any parts come loose to the point of falling off. Therefore, I find a multitool to be a complete waste of effort. Same for a screwdriver. YMMV.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

2 tire irons
tube
park tire patches (the stickies kind)
CO2 
CO2 nozzle.
Topeak multi tool
All crammed in a seat bag about the size of my fist.
thats it.


----------



## jerm182 (Jul 18, 2008)

On the bike:
Road Morph pump - I've used it w/out problems up to 120PSI, so no CO2 for me
Bottle of water - refill as needed/possible
Headlight - MiNewt USB does the job nicely
Blinky tail light
Computer - Garmin 305

In the bag:
(2) tubes (because 1 wasn't enough once...before I discovered 700x25 tires)
Small Multi-tool
Tiny Pocket Knife - in case I have to build a shelter or hunt for food ;p
SRAM power link
Saddle cover (velcro'd under saddle - protection for my Brooks leatha')

In my pocket(s):
ID, Credit Card, $10
Cell phone
Odwalla bar - because my wife says they're the best

RoadID on my wrist

* No tire irons, but that's only because I'm apparently gifted with strong digits


----------



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

as simple as this might be.... its incredibly helpful for me to figure out what I need to carry.

also, the idea of looking in to C02 inflators....... does anyone NOT carry a manual frame pump?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> ... Over a lot of miles and a lot of years, I've never been stranded. I've never had a chain fail, nor have I ever had any parts come loose to the point of falling off. Therefore, I find a multitool to be a complete waste of effort. Same for a screwdriver. YMMV.


I'm relatively new, but am finding the same to be true. My equipment is well-maintained, so I don't break parts or need to readjust anything on a ride. I am going to start leaving multi-tools and other random items back home ... the well-made stuff is surprisingly heavy .

I now have enough confidence in CO2 cartridges (and my ability to use them), that I no longer see a benefit in a redundant frame or mini pump. Of course, my local roads are good and I don't flat much, even with the Michelin Pro3Race tires.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

urnicus said:


> as simple as this might be.... its incredibly helpful for me to figure out what I need to carry.
> 
> also, the idea of looking in to C02 inflators....... does anyone NOT carry a manual frame pump?



I only carry when when riding somewhere alone and without a reasonable bailout plan (call wife, friend etc..)


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

1 Tubes
Park Stick On patchs
Park Stick on Boot
2 Pedros levers
. . . and a spoke-doke


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Can you hear me now?*



desmo13 said:


> I only carry when when riding somewhere alone and without a reasonable bailout plan (call wife, friend etc..)


If I called my wife and told her I had a flat I would have to wait for her to get done laughing for her to tell me to start walking home and don't dilly dally as she expects the yard mowed before it gets dark. I have a really hard time with people that use a cell phone instead of being reasonably well prepared.

My list of items to carry...




Keeping up with Junior said:


> Most multi tools have way too much useless crap. Don't buy one of those boat anchors. Instead get one or two allen keys and some sort of small screwdriver. I would guess about half the stuff on a multi tool would not even fit any component on your bike. The other option is to take a multi tool and modify it, removing useless items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I keep everything I will need for the bike, on the bike. That way I can't forget something important like a pump. I walked home once when I did forget it; never again.

I use a mini pump that clips to the bike. In a small seat bag:
-tube, wrapped in a plastic bag
-two plastic tire irons
-stick-on patches
-small multi-tool. I loan this to friends more often than I need it, but it's light and when it's needed it's needed. The thing I use most from it is a spoke wrench, to re-true a wheel when I break a spoke. 
-a $10 or $20, and a $1.
-a tire "boot"- either a short section cut from a dead tire, or a piece of Tyvek from a race number or FedEx package bag. This is to go between the tube and tire that's got a cut in it. I've given out more of these than I have used myself, but again, something that you really need when you need it. In a pinch you can use a stick-on patch on the inside of the tire.

My cell phone, food, etc go into my jersey pockets. 

The important thing is to develop a system and keep to it. If you are not organized you will forget things.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

"If I called my wife and told her I had a flat..." 

Same here, last time I had to call my wife a tire was cut so badly by glass it couldn't be booted, much less hope a tube would hold. She was understanding then, but otherwise, I'm on my own.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> I have a really hard time with people that use a cell phone instead of being reasonably well prepared.
> 
> My list of items to carry...



Awww, I do not mind walking home. it builds character, adds adventure. Plus, I ride alone less than 1% of the time. Between 3 or 4 of my riding buddies, we have each others back.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I carry:
2 tubes
2 co2 cartridges
Old sock as a rag and to protect tubes
Tire levers
laminated business card with home and wifes cell phone # in case of emergency
$20 

For longer rides I will add my multi tool.

My Co2 inflator/pump attaches next to a water bottle cage and my cell phone is in my jersey pocket. 

That's about it.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's my list of "stuff" that has gotten me through countless centuries - supported and unsupported.

Saddle Bag
---------------
2 spare tubes
2 tire levers
2 or 3 16 oz CO2 Carts
Multi tool (for longer unsupported rides)
Expired Drivers License for id
About $20
Cell Phone turned off to save battery

Jersey Pockets
--------------------
Crank Bros. Mini-pump (if unsupported ride)
Cliff Bars and Gels as needed

Always have 2 water bottles and plan to get more depending on weather/distance. I also recently got a Road ID for a gift and wear it was a backup to my DL and also to provide vital contact info.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*The Bag*

Tube
Patch Kit
Multi-tool Kit
2 Levers
CO2 "pump"
Clif Bar
Phone - (to call for help) 
$$$ - (to buy some help):blush2: 
Driver's license (to help identify the body):cryin:


----------



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

*Congrats on the bike*

My first bike was a stiff as heck speedster s3. I was so impressed by the ride of a carbon frame that I traded in a little over a year later. And what do I ride most now - a super stiff Speedster S10 that I built. It is actually my lightest bike.

I use a micro bag that fits very snuggly directly under the saddle (no I can't tell a difference btwn a small bag and a large one). I keep 1) tube, 2) two levers, 3) crank bros tool with chain tool, 4) some bills, 5) glueless patches, 6) Benadryl single. There is no room for anything else - but it never sways. I'm not adverse to CO2 pumps, but I've had great results with a tiny Carbon One pump. A buddy has a carbon Topeak and it's about the same. It takes a lot of strokes, but it can get to 85 PSI no problem. Sometime my laminated license copy and insurance will make it in there.


----------



## two40 (Nov 8, 2008)

desmo13 said:


> Awww, I do not mind walking home. it builds character, adds adventure.


nothing like a bit of bare foot adventure :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I ride alone more than with group.
I carry medium (not small) seatbag.

1 tube
CO2 inflator w/2nd ctg
cell phone
small wallet-$$, drivers lic, insurance card, credit card, emergency phone #s
gel
Hexus multitool (includes 2 tire levers in handles,chaintool)
chain link (Wippermann or SRAM)
tube patches (Park glueless)
few wraps of duct tape (amazingly useful-tire boot, fix helmet strap, 1st aid tape, etc.)
Aspirin,Tums (Calcium for cramps) & loperamide -for those bad convenience store burritos;(
small rag 

Lately added Topeak MicroRocket minipump in bottlecage mount (compact & light).

I don't like loading up my jersey pockets, so I use a bigger seatbag than some. My jersey pockets usu have (at most) some kleenex & an energy bar. Keeping a minipump in the jersey has always seemed dangerous if you fall.

Whatever you carry, maintain your bike well (avoid foreseeable problems!) and try out your repair stuff at home first. Stuck on the road is no time to figure out you don't know how to use CO2, your minipump doesn't work, your tire levers suck, etc.
FWIW- In past 15k mi of riding most of my extra stuff has been used helping other riders. Except for 1 or 2 flats/yr I have not had a mechanical (knock on wood).


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Frame pump on frame with two water bottles

saddle bag: spare tube, tire lever or two, Crank Bros multi tool with chain tool, patch kit with a safety pin included in it (good for picking out glass out of the tire), extra small tube of glue for patches and keep the tiny one in the patch kit as unopened backup. 

In pockets:

energy bar or two, gel as backup for anyone bonking on 60+ mile rides. 
Waterproof first aid kit with band aids, some cash, credit card, and a public transit card with some money on it, copy of my insurance card and drivers license noting I'm an organ donor. Emergency contact phone and blood type can be written on the back. 
http://www.rei.com/product/620353

Sunscreen, camera sometimes. 
Thin windbreaker stuffed in pocket in case temp changes.


----------

